

Fedora 20 will be named Heisenbug - dsyph3r
https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/announce/2013-September/003181.html

======
letney
While Fedora has a history of naming releases after famous physicists [1], I
can't help but think this has something to do with popularity of Breaking Bad.

[1]
[https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/History_of_Fedora_release_nam...](https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/History_of_Fedora_release_names#Fedora_Core_3_.28Heidelberg.29)

